# Anyone else not get an option for Priority Service?



## sftouk2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm in my final stages for my Settlement application. I submitted my online application on Friday and my Biometrics appointment is set for this coming Friday and then i will overnight my paperwork to the NY office. 

My question is...when I submitted my application...I didn't get an option to use the expedited service. I don't think I missed it because I was on the lookout for it based on some other threads I read here. Did anyone else experience this? Because of of course I'm totally paranoid that I did something wrong! 

Thanks!
-P


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sftouk2011 said:


> I'm in my final stages for my Settlement application. I submitted my online application on Friday and my Biometrics appointment is set for this coming Friday and then i will overnight my paperwork to the NY office.
> 
> My question is...when I submitted my application...I didn't get an option to use the expedited service. I don't think I missed it because I was on the lookout for it based on some other threads I read here. Did anyone else experience this? Because of of course I'm totally paranoid that I did something wrong!


You can't book priority on Visa4UK site (UKBA), but you have to go to WorldBridge site, under Additional Services, and book there and pay online. 
https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE
You are not too late. Do it now and make sure you put the priority purchase receipt on the top of your parcel of documents and write on outside 'Settlement Priority Service' and WorldBridge payment reference code before sending it to NY.


----------



## sftouk2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You can't book priority on Visa4UK site (UKBA), but you have to go to WorldBridge site, under Additional Services, and book there and pay online.
> https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?Tag=Services_PAGE
> You are not too late. Do it now and make sure you put the priority purchase receipt on the top of your parcel of documents and write on outside 'Settlement Priority Service' and WorldBridge payment reference code before sending it to NY.


Thanks so much Jobba!!!


----------

